# Donald Trump Jr speaker for Arabian Hotel Investment Conference/Interesting article!!



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Donald Trump Jr confirmed as speaker for Arabian Hotel Investment Conference
Donald Trump Jr, Vice President of Development & Acquisitions for The Trump Organisation, has confirmed his participation at the second Arabian Hotel Investment Conference, to be held on April 29 - May 1 at Madinat Jumeirah, Dubai.












Donald Trump Jr.	


Trump Jr will debate investment and development in Arabia with Sarmad Zok, Chief Executive Officer of Kingdom Hotel Investments, and Richard Stockton, Morgan Stanley's Head of Middle East Real Estate and Lodging Investment Banking. 

According to recent estimates, there is currently *$45 billion in real estate under construction in Dubai, with another $45 billion in the development stages. *

The Dubai Ministry of Planning predicts that at the current rate of growth, Dubai's population will almost double to more than 2 million people by 2010, and up to 4 million by 2017. In addition, the number of tourists visiting Dubai grew by almost 50 per cent from 2001 to 2004 to 5.4 million people, with Dubai government figures targeting *15 million visitors by 2010. *

Trump Jr said: 'The Trump Organisation recognised early on the significant investment opportunities available in the Arabian region as a result of a high level of liquidity, along with a tourism and real estate driven boom, fuelled in part by a tax-free environment.' 

Heading up The Trump Organisation's first move into the Middle East, Trump Jr was at the forefront of the group's high-profile investment with Nakheel LLC, developer of more than $30 billion in real estate in Dubai. 

Together, both companies signed a joint venture to develop extensive real estate offerings throughout the Middle East. The first project will be The Palm Trump International Hotel & Tower on The Palm, Jumeirah in Dubai, one of the largest manmade islands in the world. Both companies will be investing substantially in the pioneering $400 million condominium-hotel development. 

'*We will develop 17 of our brands in Dubai alone*, in one of the largest mass new initiatives of the group. Dubai is growing exponentially, but with a real commitment to quality that has been underwritten by international developers and their brands,' said Trump Jr. 

The Trump Organisation will be investing substantial sums directly in the projects and will have sales, marketing and management responsibility for each real estate development, including introducing The Trump Touch concierge services to the UAE. 

'With government commitment to developing private and public sector development, particularly in tourism projects, Dubai was the natural choice for The Trump Organisation's first venture in the Middle East,' he added. 

Private and public sector co-operation is one of the key messages for this year's event, which will run under the theme Oasis or Mirage, as delegates and industry experts reflect and debate on the huge investment and project initiatives in Arabia - as well as their authenticity and sustainability. 

Conference organiser Jonathan Worsley said: 'The conference focus has always been geared towards investment, and to fast-track opportunities available in this forum. We will debate issues as diverse as economic and industry trends, investment opportunities, finance issues, construction and design, sustainable development, condos and management contracts. 

'Donald Trump Jr's panel discussion with Sarmad Zok and Richard Stockton looks set to be one of the highlights of the event: representing international and home-grown Arabian brands, competing in one of the world's most vibrant investment markets.' 

Prior to his extensive operations in Dubai, Trump Jr gained definitive real estate experience at Trump Place on Riverside Boulevard in New York. More recently, he helped oversee the development and initial management of luxury development Trump Park Avenue at Park Avenue and 59th Street in Manhattan. 

In 2003, Donald Jr. was chosen by his father to oversee the construction of Trump International Tower and Hotel, a 90-storey, 2.6 million square-foot Residential/Condo Hotel property in downtown Chicago. He is also overseeing the development of Trump International Hotel & Tower Las Vegas, a super-luxury 64-story condominium tower to be located on the Las Vegas strip; Trump International Hotel & Tower Fort Lauderdale; and Trump Las Olas in Fort Lauderdale. 

The 2005 Arabian Hotel Investment Conference, held as a precursor to the Arabian Travel Market in Dubai, was sold out with 525 delegates from the Middle East and around the world, and underlined the strong growth rate in the regional hotel sector. 

Platinum sponsors at the event are: Kingdom Hotel Investments; Nakheel Company LLC and Rezidor SAS Hospitality. 

Gold sponsors are: Accor; Al Dhiyafa Holdings Company; Arabian Travel Market; Cendant Vacation Network Group; Deloitte; Euro RSCG Furness; Fairmont Hotels & Resorts; Hilton International; HVS International; IFA Hotels & Resorts; Integra TV; InterContinental Hotels & Resorts; Interval International; Jones Lang LaSalle Hotels; Jumeirah; Kempinski; Marriott International; Morgan Stanley; Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts; Rotana Hotels; RSP Group; Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide; Sidley Austin and TRI Hospitality Consulting. 

Media sponsors are: AME Info, CNBC Arabia, Global Hospitality Resources, HOTELS, Sleeper and TTN. 

Supporters are: Dubai Convention Bureau, Emirates Academy of Hospitality; International Hotel & Restaurant Association; International Business Leaders Forum, Villeroy & Boch; the World Travel & Tourism Council and WOW Travels. 

The Arabian Hotel Investment Conference will run from April 29 - May 1, 2006 on the eve of Arabian Travel Market. The conference is organised by Jonathan Worsley, consultant to CB Richard Ellis Hotels and MEED, the Middle East business information group.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

at least he is better looking than his father :sly:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Becouse he has a very beutyfull, ex-supermodel mother.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

promising !


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

It just isnt the same without Trump (Sr)'s slicked back hair.


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

I wonder what cars this guy drives around. :cheers:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

A Skoda.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ SKODA is not sold in USA. :tongue2:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Well it should be :naughty:


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

AltinD said:


> ^ SKODA is not sold in USA. :tongue2:


imported :sleepy:


----------



## assignus (Oct 5, 2005)

quality discussion going on here


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

at least until you arrived


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

So Trump names kids after himself too. Donald Trump Jr, wtf is that. 
This kid annoys me.


----------

